# "SolenTTers Curry Night at the Pots - Wed 5th April



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

new meet read down for details for curry and a drink


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Affectionately known as the SolenTTers 

There hasnt been a meet for while though :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Are there many of us or do we tag onto other regions just looking for some insperations and mainly to meet some other owners


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

robokn said:


> Are there many of us or do we tag onto other regions just looking for some insperations and mainly to meet some other owners


You are welcome to attend the Surrey meet


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Plenty of us SolenTTeers but lately the "organisational" side has gone a touch quiet.

I reckon we must be due another curry night though Richard? ? ?

I know that Mark (Jibberingloon) is keen to come along when we do arrange something.

Guy


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> I reckon we must be due another curry night though Richard? ? ?
> 
> Guy


But I aint the Rep.

* However,* lets get the ball rolling Wednesday night is Curry Night at the Pots, so how about _Wed 29th March?_ (I cant do any earlier)* Wed 5th April!!!!!!*

Meet as before in PC World car park Hedge End (J7 M27) at 7pm then wonder up there?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I can make that although i may be a little late as my wife doesn't get in from london till 1850 but will try my hardest to be there....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Plenty of us SolenTTeers but lately the "organisational" side has gone a touch quiet.
> 
> I reckon we must be due another curry night though Richard? ? ?
> 
> ...


You Bitch :wink:

You are quite right, we havn't had a meet for a while. I was waiting for the clocks to change and then organise a meet for later in April. 
That said, the proposed dates seem good and it would be great to see you and Mark again (I think the last time I saw you was Poole).

Meeting point seems Great Richard. Will speek more at Torquay  .

Jog


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of us SolenTTeers but lately the "organisational" side has gone a touch quiet.
> ...


Spring is in the air and Mark is coming out of hibernation folks


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Splendid - count me and Michelle in


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

despite my dislike of curry i'll be there. This time I promise to check the forum and email before I leave (no wise cracks please)
Bill P


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Count me in at this stage. But you know me...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wilbur101 said:


> Count me in at this stage. But you know me...


Who are you? :wink:

Steve, I will PM you nearer the date to remind you.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will see if we can too..

J & H


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

29th March or 5th April? :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> 29th March or 5th April? :?


* The clue is in the title of the tread * :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wouldnt have been the first time the header was misleading eh? :lol:

OK , lets discuss tomorrw then


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Heads up......... :wink:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Rumour has it that the Pots may not be doing curries for a week or two. 
Is it worth confirming one way or another? Doesn't worry me particularly as I don't really like curry anyway.
BillP


----------



## W8 KPC (Jan 8, 2006)

This will be my first meet, so hope i'll be able to make it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

W8 KPC said:


> This will be my first meet, so hope i'll be able to make it.


Good ! Will be nice to have new faces present


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > 29th March or 5th April? :?
> ...


So the green car has made you Irish now eh? I have heard it all .... :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


I was Tyred when I made that post :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Not Tygreen ? :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Attendees to date:

Robokn
MighTy Tee
Gizmo
Jiggeringloon
Jog
Billp
Wilbur
TTotal
W8KPC

keep them coming


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jiggeringloon ?

Jibberingloon I think 

Nice to see you still around mate :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


No in best Vauxhall northern (Yorkshire?) accent "Overtyred!"


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

How do the Dorset dwellers amongst us feel about meeting at the Little Chef on the A31 at the turn off for Burley?? About 6.30pm aiming to head to Hedge End at approx 6.40pm??

Guy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guy, as an aside, hows about a Poole Bikers night soon? Cant wait to show off me bumblebee 8)


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah, once the weather gives us a break and the Dukes are back fro servicing - we are in 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK It starts on the 4th April 8)


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I've been reminded that it unlikely that the Pots will be doing curries in the immediate future


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I've been reminded that it unlikely that the Pots will be doing curries in the immediate future


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I've been reminded that it unlikely that the Pots will be doing curries in the immediate future


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BillP said:


> I've been reminded that it unlikely that the Pots will be doing curries in the immediate future





BillP said:


> I've been reminded that it unlikely that the Pots will be doing curries in the immediate future





BillP said:


> I've been reminded that it unlikely that the Pots will be doing curries in the immediate future


Blimey Bill are you trying to get your post count up. :lol:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Failure of finger and brain to communicate - well it is monday. I'd delete the extra ones if iIknew how (and dared)


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Sadly I am going to have to drop out of attending this one. New job time and I am off to Amsterdam for the week next week.

Sorry chaps, hope to catch up with you soon

Guy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Shame matey will miss you both, Helen and I just back from Hamsterjam, we had 3 nights at the Rho Hotel , near Dam Square, handy for just about all the local must sees :roll: 
Was hard to drag Helen away from the Casa Rouge


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Weather is looking good for Wednesday expect to see you TTR boys topless 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You bet !

Shall I bring my tools? :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> You bet !
> 
> Shall I bring my tools? :lol:


Hopefully all will be fixed/renewed by Wednesday. 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just to say I will be coming along as well.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I can at last show off my 4ngel Eyes 8)

See you all there.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Just to say I will be coming along as well.


Nice one Vic [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Are you meeting us at the Pots (should be there by 8pm) or PC World?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry guys, I will not be able to make this meet now. I have just been signed of work for a week with a bad foot which needs to be kept elevated. I cant walk far either and have taken to sliding down the stairs on my bum  . Can someone please take a camera and try to get a few group shots to help promote this years meetings.
Have a good time


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> Sorry guys, I will not be able to make this meet now. I have just been signed of work for a week with a bad foot which needs to be kept elevated. I cant walk far either and have taken to sliding down the stairs on my bum  . Can someone please take a camera and try to get a few group shots to help promote this years meetings.
> Have a good time


Bet Andrea has given you a kickin again ! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Or is it Gout ?









PS Get well soon mate :-*


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, I will not be able to make this meet now. I have just been signed of work for a week with a bad foot which needs to be kept elevated. I cant walk far either and have taken to sliding down the stairs on my bum  . Can someone please take a camera and try to get a few group shots to help promote this years meetings.
> ...


It looks very similar to gout :? 
Some form of infection which I hope does not spread. Doc said it was pretty nasty. Just got to take it easy. Walking realy hurts especially when I stand up and the blood rushes to my feet  
Hope you have a good meet and look forward to the next one.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just had a word with Mark AKA Jibberingloon, he will be waiting at PC World at 7pm , Black or Moro TTC Reg ****TTC

Well done Mark, will be nice to meet you .

Cheers

John


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Just to say I will be coming along as well.
> ...


Richard PC World Where? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.kelkoo.co.uk/b/a/msd_848801_ ... 36723.html










Website: www.pcworld.co.uk 
Address: Hedge End Retail Park, Toolbar Way, Hedge End 
Town: Southampton 
Postcode: SO30 2UH 
Country: UK 
Phone: 0870 24 20 444 
Fax: 01489 789 382


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Will meet you lot at The Pots

See you all tonight

At least one Rep will be attending. 

Hope you foot gets better soon Jog


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Will meet you lot at The Pots
> 
> See you all tonight
> 
> ...


Think we should call hiom "Hop" from now on !

See ya there Vic


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Late news...

Helen send her apologies as she cannot make it tonight, sorry everyone.

J


----------



## tteacher (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello,

Its true, I have to do some exam marking this evening so looks like you will have to look after John for me !Have a nice time and dont be too late home John :-*

Hx


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Will see you at PC World @ 7pm

Wont be able to make if for food due to other commitments but will pop over to say hello


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ttvic said:


> At least one Rep will be attending.
> 
> Hope you foot gets better soon Jog


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

tteacher said:


> Hello,
> 
> Its true, I have to do some exam marking this evening so looks like you will have to look after John for me !Have a nice time and dont be too late home John :-*
> 
> Hx


Julie was asking last night if you were going, as she was waivering as whether to go or not. I suspect that without any other girlies going she will let me out on my own tonight. 

As for leading John astray, more likely he will be leading us astray :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As it's now a boys night out how about changing the venue :wink:


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmmmmm

Dancing Ladies


----------



## W8 KPC (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi, I'm hoping to get to my first meet tonight, but the wife is working away today and won't get home til 7ish, meaning i'm responsible ;-) for the kids til then.

I should be able to get to the Potts about 8, but can anyone let me know the full name of the pub and where it is please?

Thanks

Kieron


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

W8 KPC said:


> Hi, I'm hoping to get to my first meet tonight, but the wife is working away today and won't get home til 7ish, meaning i'm responsible ;-) for the kids til then.
> 
> I should be able to get to the Potts about 8, but can anyone let me know the full name of the pub and where it is please?
> 
> ...


Hi Kieron

Flower Pots, Cheriton, Alresford
Address: The Flower Pots, Cheriton, ALRESFORD, SO24 0QQ
Telephone: 01962 771318

click here for map

Hope you can make it

Richard


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

It's a nice evening, so I've decided to take the TT for a run.

I'll try and join you about 7:30, but I won't be having another curry :roll: - one a year is enough to remind me I don't enjoy them!


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

It's a nice evening, so I've decided to take the TT for a run.

I'll try and join you about 7:30, but I won't be having another curry :roll: - one a year is enough to remind me I don't enjoy them!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

tt-tony said:


> It's a nice evening, so I've decided to take the TT for a run.
> 
> I'll try and join you about 7:30, but I won't be having another curry :roll: - one a year is enough to remind me I don't enjoy them!


Hope it's a nice tomorrow night as I expect and hope to see you at the Guildford meet.


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

As no other ladies seem to be joining us Lorraine has chickened out but I will be there. Don't expect curry at the Pots as I've been reminded again that their chef is away
BillP


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Blimey Bill good run back at a fair pace :roll:

I hope Kieron found the M27  as he followed Bill towards Hedge End and I assume didnt know where he was?

Jibberingloon - nice motor, I remember it well from the days with its previous owner. Let the mods begin


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry I did not make it but on the drive down my evening was ruined by a blow out on the M3 near Hook.

Hope you had a good evening, now off to track down another tyre and kiss goodbye to Â£200


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice to meet all of you guys was nice to have a chat and a nice pint of the local beer.

Hope to see you all at the next meet

See you all soon.

Mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi,

Good to meet up again, welcome also to our new possie members Keiron, Mark and Neil, hope to see you from now on at the SolenTTeers regular meets.

Bill, get cracking on the Blue Peter Magical Mystery Games !

Poor Vic, your bad luck goes on and on, hope you didnt damage the TT ? :?

Cheers for the nice run Richard, like that road a lot through Beauworth etc..

John


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gutted I could not be there.
Did anyone get any photo's????


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry no pictures

David Bailey was booked!!!!!

Will endevour to getting him booked for the next meet.... :roll:

Speaking of that when is the next meet? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

DOH....

Was just thinking about your request when I got back home.... 

Next time then [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

OH and I am so excited!!!!!!!!

Going off on a Business trip up around Birmingham tomorrow to see a few Consultants

SO :roll:

taking a couple of hours off and 

Heading to AMD tomorrow at 14.30 to get some nice Eibach Springs and a larger ARB fitted

Yippeeee!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one, get there nice and early, free coffee and wireless access for your laptop, dont waste any time in the village :? there is a Bicester Outlet Shopping Centre" thing which is fine if you are looking for Armani or D&G stuff though...(not for us oldies though  )

You will really love the differance Mark, but drive carefully mate :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS can sense the EXCITEMENT in your post !!! :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Jibberingloon said:


> Sorry no pictures
> 
> David Bailey was booked!!!!!
> 
> ...


Should be in about a months time. unless we agree to make it more regular than monthly in the "spring/summer" months

Do we all want to do the same or something a bit different.
Longer cruise,
Shorter cruise
High visibility cruise (ie through towns, villages, seafronts) at a slower pace, or:
Faster cruises around twisty "B" roads (within the limit obviously).
Food or not and if so a pub or cafe / Burger bar (dont laugh, its been done before).
Location - dependant on the type of cruise required I suppose.
Have a think and post you comments in the Next SolenTTeers thread which will be started soon - or PM me.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Could be a nice topic to cover at the next meet :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Should be in about a months time. unless we agree to make it more regular than monthly in the "spring/summer" months
> 
> Do we all want to do the same or something a bit different.
> Longer cruise,
> ...


Mark

My thoughts on the matter...

1) Events should be monthly throughout the year, not just summer. I personally prefer the winter ones as it is an excuse to get out at a dismal time of year.

2) The SoleTTeers area is fairly large (roughly Dorchester to Chichester), so how about something like odd number months (Jan March May...) SolenTTers West based say Ringwood and even months (Feb April June...) SolenTTers East based over in the Meon Valley?

3) Food - optional so going somewhere where there is food but not formal sit down (except maybe Xmas).

4) Cruises - On the basis of an East or West meet, there should be the option to meet at a mutually agreed point & time to cruise in company to the destination.

5) Type of event - The G&G and Kneesworth crowd seem to do very well with just one venue. BillP last night suggested he may be interested in putting together a "treasure hunt" evening.

6) Weekend meets - personally (especially during the summer months) I have other hobbies which tie up weekends so not enthusiatic.

Just my 2p.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Agreed with Richard on all points, as with all of us we have family committments and other hobbies too ...but a weekday evening on a regular basis at the same revenue would be a nice basis to start off.
The current place is great, safe parking and pretty quiet, central too.

Cheers

John


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Should be in about a months time. unless we agree to make it more regular than monthly in the "spring/summer" months
> ...


*
My comments in bold*


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Agree with all the above..... :roll:

Go Karting in Eastleigh is quite good fun

Also just noticed on ebay a nice BBS wheel that may go cheap if you are lucky, as I do remember someone had one kerbed by his partner 

You could then have another spare :wink:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-3-2-BBS-1 ... dZViewItem


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

GO KARTS, GO KARTS, GO KARTS! ! ! ! !   

PS can I still come when I have to change the car??? Pretty please. . . .


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I've had some thoughts about Bill's magical mystery tour and intend to try and plot out something over the coming week end. Any suggestions would also be appreciated
BillP


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

er... I could tell you where to go :?

 Happy Easter Bill


----------

